# Best Moss for frog vivarium?



## MarkBlanchard13 (Mar 8, 2021)

Best Moss for frog vivarium? Tips/tricks/advice?
TIA.


----------



## Nina Bolen (Nov 22, 2020)

I personally love Java moss, it's easy to grow and covers really nicely


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

What are you looking for the moss to do?


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

IMO a true tropical moss is the best option for a typical dart frog viv. It can be difficult to find, but pillow moss, temperate species, and generic "green moss" will almost certainly fail, and decompose into a stinky, bacteria-laden mess.


----------



## frogsoup (Jul 30, 2021)

MarkBlanchard13 said:


> Best Moss for frog vivarium? Tips/tricks/advice?
> TIA.


mosses can be tricky to grow at times, but java moss is certainly one of the easiest and fastest growing mosses you can get, you may also want to look into growing monte carlo, baby tears, and dwarf baby tears, they also make great ground cover but they are a little trickier to grow.


----------



## SashaPine (Nov 19, 2018)

Best "moss" for ground coverage is leaf litter. Best "moss" for epiphytes are liverwort species. Keep them damp with light and a sprinkle of patience and six months down the road you'll notice a huge difference!


----------



## Nina Bolen (Nov 22, 2020)

And though not a moss dwarf baby tears aka water-starwort is a great small kind of moss look plant than covers really well. I've also used & had good luck with this Fresh Sheet Moss (1 Quart) | Josh's Frogs (joshsfrogs.com)


----------

